# Hi from VA



## ExtremeWestern (Jul 13, 2014)

welcome to the page, and will let the Eastern Guys help ya out but yes would be a great starter bow.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

* Xhuntress.*


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from AZ.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

welcome to the forum


----------



## ElMuchoHombre (Aug 17, 2013)

HNS Archery in Henrico is worth the drive, knowledgable and very helpful.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.:welcomesign:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## rpwin18 (Oct 29, 2013)

Wilcox bait and tackle is in Newport News, they sell Mathews, Hoyt, a few others and some used stuff also. 
Rob


----------



## rpwin18 (Oct 29, 2013)

If you are looking for an infinite edge go to a dicks sporting goods. They will let you shoot one, if not send me a message and the store you went to and I will get it straightened out.


----------

